
Nasa Study: Mass Gains of Antarctic Ice Sheet Greater Than Losses - RickJWagner
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/nasa-study-mass-gains-of-antarctic-ice-sheet-greater-than-losses
======
RickJWagner
Oops, looks like it's 3.5 years old. Sorry, an old story. (But still
interesting.)

~~~
BenMorganIO
It's some old good news, but 2018 or 2019. Results would be really
interesting.

